# How often do you 'rag it' ?



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I just thought it would be interesting to find this out.
I've only had a Skyline about 3-4 months and my answer is 'now & again'.
I think in general driving (it's my daily driver) that there is a lack of good safe opportunities; but everytime I do, I'm half expecting something to go bang !
(And I mean under the bonnet, not in a 'throwing it at the scenery sort of way').


----------



## shade (Nov 28, 2006)

I've only had mine 12 days, not properly ragged it at all yet. Still had the back end step out on me a couple of times, in the wet. Getting used to the power I suppose.:chuckle: 

Mine needs a cambelt change, going to be done over xmas, daren't rag it until it's done!


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

The proper place is on the track! but you have to give it a little sqeeze every now and then.:chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Yea i really do mine every Sat without fail.(Rain sleet or snow) 
Safety is never an issue if you do it the correct way.

1. Hose of properly
2. Tepid water in bucket
3. Add Poor boys concentrated wash.
4. Use Poorboys wash MIT and go over thoroughly.
5. Rinse with Evian (warm if you can get it)
6. Remove excess water with Autoglym blade (Rinse first)
7. Go over car with a chamois leather
8. Use a type of paint cleaner IE (Poorboys) 
9. THEN RAGG THE **** OUT OF IT YOU JAZZZZZZZZZZ MAN

hahahahahahahahaha:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Night Night

Mick:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 


M


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

All the time.....

But dont tell the old bill


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

i do sometimes. but it frightens me, lol. makes me laugh everytime the madness of it

James.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Now and again, just to blow off the cobwebs...


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

EVERY TIME I GO OUT!!!!!!! if your gonna spend thousands and thousands of quid modding yer car then not "rag it about" you'd be a bit daft i recon!!!!!!!
obviously i respect other road users, but when your on the open road COME ON THATS HAVE IT!!!! 1.5 BAR AND YEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAA!!!! my new birds just shat herself, and f$$k me.. so have i!!! you cant beat that feeling!!!
i seem to take the long route home every nite, i cant help it.... perhaps im crazy ha ha ha :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan !!!!!!!!


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

drive said:


> EVERY TIME I GO OUT!!!!!!! if your gonna spend thousands and thousands of quid modding yer car then not "rag it about" you'd be a bit daft i recon!!!!!!!
> obviously i respect other road users, but when your on the open road COME ON THATS HAVE IT!!!! 1.5 BAR AND YEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAA!!!! my new birds just shat herself, and f$$k me.. so have i!!! you cant beat that feeling!!!
> i seem to take the long route home every nite, i cant help it.... perhaps im crazy ha ha ha :squintdan :squintdan :squintdan !!!!!!!!


:chuckle: sounds like me but i don't run 1.5bar yet...


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

TPO mate!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

while I was mapping, I ran hard every night. But now that I've gotten my map pretty much where I want it (low knock, good response, safe EGTs, just a little rich/gas guzzling), I open it up only when I really have some open road to enjoy it. I daily drive, and I often have passengers, and I've realized that even the hard core guy friends I have aren't too keen with being in a Skyline floored on a public road during the day, not being at the steering wheel. So out of politeness, I don't push the car unless I'm alone really.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I've noticed that with passengers.
Lions behind the wheel.
Pussycats when sat next door.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I've got to admit though, when not driving, Skylines are a rather frightening place to be. My first ride in a Skyline (420whp) was scary enough to actually have me question whether or not the car was out of my league. My current tune is a bit more powerful. Good thing that piloting eliminates much of that fear


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i do it every now and then (quad) but i dont rag it when i have any passengers (well only if they are petrol heads and if i really can do it like on empty roads).

my quad is scary to rag though...

last time i went for a quick run to the shops to get some pepsi max which my mom forgot to get lol. walked out of the shops after i got it, went on the quad, drove away slowly of parking lot. the quad was still warm and readdy to go flat out, i took it slowly round the corner, then a clear road: i give it full throttly, thinking i was in 3rd. well i was in second lol and pulled a massive wheelie through half of the street!

i nearly shat myself as i really didnt expect it.

damn i love that machine!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Got a funny video clip yesterday....was following Turboslipper's R34GTR (that thing sounds awesome!), missus was trying to video the flames licking out of his exhaust....stuck my foot down and all you can hear is her screaming....hahaha


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> Got a funny video clip yesterday....was following Turboslipper's R34GTR (that thing sounds awesome!), missus was trying to video the flames licking out of his exhaust....stuck my foot down and all you can hear is her screaming....hahaha


Have you got the vid? I wanna see.

Every now and then


----------



## ScottG (Oct 10, 2006)

Every now and then and when the saxo's and 106's need showing who the daddy is! lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I live my life a 1/4 mile at a time :chuckle:


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

How quick is your quarter Mook?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

well i live about a mile and a half from work, and it takes about 6 minutes, so thats about a 60 seconds quarter!


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Hehe not bad! All depends on the traffic.. when i was 20 years old i had a dead end job. left home some mornings at 7 minutes to 8 on my Z1000 Kawasaki, got there at 3 minutes to 8, just in time to 'clock in'... thank god i work for myself now!!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Well it’s interesting…

First get the car and start exploring it. Drive a little bit cautiously, then get braver. Then you get brave enough to give it real burn every now and then… until something breaks. Then the cycle starts all over again.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

how sorrowfully true - the hope is that the breaking part wont break anytime soon. My weak point in my engine is now my turbos. Fuel system is good, water system fine, oil system puts out rock steady pressure. My AFMs max out with a max reading of 5115mv, and my stock turbos on high boost have reached up to 1.45bar. Cash is on hand to order up 2530s when my turbos blow up.

Gave the car a hard flogging tonight - measured out 400meters, ran it in a very unofficial 10.87sec (friend with stopwatch, trying to stop the watch exactly when we flew by the marker cone we'd set up). Then took to the local highway and ran up 197kph but traffic and running out of road kept me from going further. Plus the evening is a bit hazy and I think the weather is around dewpoint so I wasn't 100% confident in the tarmac. Spent some time running up to 160kph then slamming on the brakes to a dead stop (Nismo brake lines and Cusco cylinder brace will go on in two weeks so need a yardstick with which to compare before and after). My Endless Super Sports M pads seem to like it the hotter they get. Finally, to top it off, I went to one of the few rotaries in Korea (what do you call them in England? Circles? I mean the road circles with several roads going in and out of it), and did some mad skidpad circles on it before shooting off on one of the roads (shamefully missing the upshift to 2nd and grinding from 1st to 4th - I am an American and an LHD in my feeble defense).

So what do you guys do when you've beaten the hell out of your car, you start to smell odd things from the engine, and now you feel guilty and slightly paranoid? Well, I parked outside (0 degrees outside), raised the bonnet and let the car run for awhile to bring oil temps down from 100 degrees to 80. Flogged the car with a couple Skyline Launches then turned into the garage for the night. Ran the turbo timer for five minutes, bonnet up again, and went over the engine with a flashlight - everything, other than a vague smell of burnt oil, looked fine. To its credit, no burnt clutch smell (Nismo coppermix twin), but I suppose I ought not do this kind of driving every day


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

We call 'rotaries' either traffic islands or roundabouts.


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Not got a liner just yet but with all of my cars i have rarely ragged them. I ragged the shit out of my saxo vtr - and it fell to bits haha


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Haven't read all of this thread but I just leave it for the right time & place to be honest.

Deserted motorway at 3am then yeah, busy motorway during rush hour then no if you get my drift :chuckle:


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

yeah, its a seriously bad time of year to be ragging it. 

Iv seen some horrific accidents this time of year in the past, sometimes i can feel myself pulling back of the throttle because for a split second i think about the pictures iv seen on the net etc.


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

You shouldnt own a skyline if you dont rag it every now and then on roads..

NONSENSE if you dont..


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

the last time was before i took it off the road,
i was at the lights and a clio sport pulls up next to me,.,
the passenger said is that a gts or gtr
i said you will find out when you see my back end ,,. you will have to be quick though,..,:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 
bye bye clio.,., 
there pretty quick actually:smokin:


----------



## NealGTS (Nov 27, 2006)

Not quick enough though lol


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Rostampoor said:


> You shouldnt own a skyline if you dont rag it every now and then on roads..
> 
> NONSENSE if you dont..


Thats abit of a dumb comment .


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Rarely - since I wrote off my GTR and bought a GTT :chuckle: 

Lots of other factors though - too much traffic, other sh1t drivers, recent weather, passenger consideration, 2 speeding convictions this year, fear of death - from the wife, not an accident  :chuckle:


----------



## andyneed4speed (Sep 2, 2005)

Now when I said "other sh1t drivers" I didn't mean that I was sh1t, I meant......oh, forget it :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

Andy,
Stop making up posts and get back to watching the "street".


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

*why buy a skyline of you dont rag it?*

as the question says.... if you want to drive a fast car?

i HATE most (but not all) Porsche drivers and the like, driving around at pedestrain speeds "everywhere".
when was the last time time you saw an exotic super car ragging it.???
(err last month actually...an Aston martin DB9, fresh out the showroom, tanned my M3 ass!) 

dont want to upset the PC croud, but everytime i see a supercar/modified/sports beast (under safe conditions) i want to see them "rag" it, just for pure entertainment value, and knowing the guy bought the motor for what is intended.... FUN!!!!


----------



## issking (Aug 10, 2005)

Have to say I never Rag my car
Get up in morning start her up, sit on drive for a couple of minutes letting things warm up, Do the first five miles not going over 2500rpms letting the oil reach 80deg, Get on motor way and cruise at 120kph 3000rpms get to work park up and then repeat the process 10 hours Later.

For Sale: Silver 95'M' R33 GTR V-spec


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

issking said:


> Have to say I never Rag my car
> Get up in morning start her up, sit on drive for a couple of minutes letting things warm up, Do the first five miles not going over 2500rpms letting the oil reach 80deg, Get on motor way and cruise at 120kph 3000rpms get to work park up and then repeat the process 10 hours Later.
> 
> For Sale: Silver 95'M' R33 GTR V-spec


surely the car would appreciate a bit of stick once in a while???
:squintdan :squintdan


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Depends on opportunity*

Never rag it in urban surroundings. 

Clear open A road or motorway, then yes, but 'ragging it' is a polite description.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

As Jae, 30mph and 40mph limits I obey which is usually where I get the obligatory Clio, Nova, Corsa with a bigger exhaust than me trying to get their car to somehow join up with mine by driving to damn close. National Speed limits are at my discretion.


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

"National Speed limits are at my discretion"

Dontcha just love that phrase.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

Well given a empty road or track :squintdan But with other traffic around no chance. If a car pulls out into the fast lane doing 70MPH and you are travelling at 140 MPH its the same speed differential as having someone steping off the kerb in front of you and you are travelling @70 MPH


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

Carefull what you put on a public forum!!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

nick the tubman said:


> as the question says.... if you want to drive a fast car?
> 
> i HATE most (but not all) Porsche drivers and the like, driving around at pedestrain speeds "everywhere".
> when was the last time time you saw an exotic super car ragging it.???
> ...




Because thrashing a supercar on a boring British motorway to please other motorway warriors is not what owning a supercar is all about.

Its all easy for people who twat around in a FWD hot-hatch, a "safe" German saloon/coupe or an Impreza to lecture the finer points about driving fast. But the reality is I see many RWD high performance cars mangled by the same ham-fisted motorway merchants who feel they have something to prove in their new chariot, post accident, they blame the car and go back to 4WD for "real world performance"


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

I go to work in a mondeo which I've found is good cos I pootle along in a relaxed manner an a shedload better on fuel lol! Me gtr is evening/wkend fun - took it out last night for half hour an just burbled along except for when I found a quiet B road or nat speed limit road. then she gets opened up but even then not massively as in all honesty it scares the hell out of me. wimp I know but it entertains me to MY limits not to what someone else thinks I should be doin in a gtr


----------



## Gordy.r (Mar 17, 2007)

I used to 'now and again' on some lurrrvely B roads up where i live.... until the turbos went *BANG*....


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

rasonline said:


> Well it’s interesting…
> 
> First get the car and start exploring it. Drive a little bit cautiously, then get braver. Then you get brave enough to give it real burn every now and then… until something breaks. Then the cycle starts all over again.


+100000000


----------



## kraqcommando (Apr 24, 2007)

Stan said:


> We call 'rotaries' either traffic islands or roundabouts.


we call them traffic circles or just "circles"


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

its built to perform so thats what it does when the roads are clear and the car is on them.


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

Only when I am hounded by the Cossie`s, EvO`s, sCOOBIE`s and the odd amg`s that all seem to just get a little too close then its Byyyyyyy.......:thumbsup:
Oh and some Bikes...haha
then I say will not do that again.....till the next time!


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

The whole point in me owning a gtr is to rag it. i only use it at weekends as a toy i let it warm up properly take it to some quiet roads and give it a good thrashing.

i had it out last weekend and had a bit of a drift on a couple of corners followed by some flames coming out of the exhaust its moments like that make owning a gtr worth while. if i was just going to drive it slowly id just buy some 1 litre piece of crap and save myself money


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

I very rarely rag it sometimes just to blow the cobwebs out or if the county rd is quiet, never have it on full boost not found a long enough rd lol. Do agree tho why have a Gtr if ur not going to drive it properly.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice car mate,
I put now and again but that’s at least once every time I drive it, obviously when it’s safe but I work night’s so a 150mph drive down the A_ _ is a regular occurrence 
My missus don’t like car’s or going fast, until I got the GTR anyway, now she say’s “look at him in his BMW, DO HIM” (I had a BMW before that she hated).

I forgot, it’s my daily driver and I’ve had it for 11 months and it’d been more reliable than the 330ci I had for a year. Shit on fuel but hay ho


----------



## Aussie Godzilla (Oct 1, 2009)

Well in the short time i have driven since it i got it (and later found out my injectors were leaking) i gave it the odd blast to but it in perspective i would say for every 100miles i did a 1/4mile of that 100 was hard....

But with the heat over here. there is plenty of grip and no rain 

Although that didnt stop the gauge in the centre console saying it was sending its full 50per cent of power up front or 50/50 split how ever its worked out....


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Very rarely, maybe going to my mates places that are out of town on country/rural roads.. or a nice long straight to get the heart pumping.


----------

